# Welcome to Night Vale



## AbsentNumeral (Aug 4, 2013)

Anyone else been listening to WTNV? If you haven't, it's a podcast that's framed as community radio from a small desert town, narrated by Cecil Baldwin, who reports on hooded figures in the dog park, floating cats, lights in the night sky above the Arby's, and announcements from the Sheriff's Secret Police. It's funny and creepy and wow I am bad at explaining things. But seriously, it is pretty great, also there is a queer main character and condemnation of cultural appropriation and stuff.


----------



## Mewmic (Aug 6, 2013)

(VIBRATES RAPIDLY) i love wtnv,,


----------



## Mewtwo (Nov 1, 2013)

I've been seeing things about Night Vale everywhere but I never knew what it was.

Also in RWBY the main city is called Vale...


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 1, 2013)

YES I found WTNV through tumblr and got hooked from the first episode. (i have missed the two most recent ones though so I have to catch up.)


----------



## Dragon (Nov 1, 2013)

Heellllll yes I love Night Vale \o/ I love how there are really philosophical lines scattered in with all the comments about casual horror story shenanigans dang I love the writing style and delivery and everything about this podcast is fuckin great oh my god.

((here, if you're too lazy to google))


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 2, 2013)

i like WTNV but i've only gotten about halfway through it because uni

it's good but i think it's obnoxious when people reblog vaguely creepy shit on tumblr with 'and now, the weather'


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 2, 2013)

I have been _waiting_ for this thread. Yes, WTNV is great. I love how it can be both deeply philosophical and totally nonsensical, often at the same time.


----------

